# Joe Rebuild's trade:



## Mike Jones (Mar 18, 2013)

[attachment=20804]Hi Rob! Here is your first look/


----------



## Mike Jones (Mar 18, 2013)

Both me and WB were sleepy last night.....I couldn't load more pics, so here is a fun one...(or two)

[attachment=20810]


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok folks, there's no need for alarm. Mike has captured an alien; maybe 2, and has the situation well in hand. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## healeydays (Mar 20, 2013)

Wait a minute, Florida is shipping radiated wood to California? Isn't that against some type of law in CA?


----------



## Jdaschel (Mar 21, 2013)

Great looking vessel you got there. Cant wait to see some non radioactive pics.


----------



## Mike Jones (Mar 27, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> LOOOOOK what I GOT Today
> 
> Nice work Mike! So thin I could almost shave with it


 
Did I get all of the blood off of it?


----------



## Mike Jones (Mar 27, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mike Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Rebuild said:
> ...



The chinaberry did arrive today! But, surprisingly, the UPS driver was more curious than anything. He hung around while I cut it open....unusual for UPS!
It is huge....and it is.....BEAUTIFUL! I AM EXCITED! :


----------



## Mike Jones (Mar 28, 2013)

Your generosity is noted at first glance,.......placed in INK on a baby's bottom second, and put front and center for daily reminders.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 28, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> Your generosity is noted at first glance,.......placed in INK on a baby's bottom second, and put front and center for daily reminders.



You tattooed a baby's butt with Rob's likeness? 

Sick, man, sick...


----------

